# Any experience with the StewMac Z-File?



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2017)

http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tool...wning/StewMac_Z-File_Fret_Crowning_Files.html







I was thinking about grabbing an offset diamond file deal from Philadelphia Luthier Supply, but then I saw this on Youtube. Seems like it would be easier to use than either an old-fashioned 3corner file or even an offset file.

The few reviews I've seen for it are rather glowing, save for the price.

But I want more on-hand experience. Anyone here use one?


----------



## MikeNeal (Sep 6, 2017)

I use the safe edge z file. Works like a charm. Really fast, takes about a 1/4 of the time of my old concave file.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 6, 2017)

I use the double edged fret file. Half the cost and works fine for me. I've used them on stainless steel frets too, but takes a lot longer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 7, 2017)

MikeNeal said:


> I use the safe edge z file. Works like a charm. Really fast, takes about a 1/4 of the time of my old concave file.



Fuck yeah, experience! 

$100 for a single file sounds like a lot, but since they're the only guys I know that make it, I'll end up biting the bullet.



feraledge said:


> I use the double edged fret file. Half the cost and works fine for me. I've used them on stainless steel frets too, but takes a lot longer.



I tried one similar to it. Wasn't Stew Mac but it was supposedly of similar quality. Wasn't MiC unbranded shit. Nearly ruined the frets on a guitar I used as a test bed. Looking at the Z-file because I'm trying to play it safe. 

If I go the non-Z route, I was considering the offset diamond file as shown above. Like one of these.

https://reverb.com/item/2045313-diamond-fret-file-300-grit


----------



## knet370 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have used both the center and the safe edge version. Both are fairly easy to use even for a novice like me when I first tried to do my own fretwork setup. I personally like the center because I felt it was more efficient but nothing wrong with the safe edge. Takes about a second more or two vs the original because you flip the file to sand both sides. That 100$ price tag is nothing when you are rewarded with a perfect crown. Always.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 7, 2017)

I've got the original and I love it. Very fast and hard to screw up. It is diamond so it works on stainless. Plus it works on any size fretwire, which is great.

One File to Rule Them All.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 7, 2017)

Well you guys are selling me on it now. I'm thinking about either the original or the safe edge one. As simple as it is to use I'm Murphy's law personified so I might get the safe


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 7, 2017)

Fuck it, bought a safe edge one. 
Just got a guitar that's in dire need of a leveling, so I got impatient.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 26, 2017)

Some good info here!! I am also in the process of obtaining all the fret leveling/crowning tools to do my arsenal (along with a luthier class). Was torn on the Safe or the original but may go with the Safe Edge.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice, let us know how it goes... that may be on my shopping list for my current build when it comes time for fretting.


----------

